# EVH 5150III 50W EL34



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been hearing rumors about this one recently and the demos have started to pop up. I like that they got rid of the volume jumping issue between the blue and green channels. Should have similar pricing to the 6L6 version, so it's a lot of amp for the money.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I just need to look at the screencaps of the hairy guys doing the demos to know I don't want one


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I have a feeling one of my friends in BC will be picking one up.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

I love that tone. Reminds me of a Jose modded Marshall.

Edited to say: Holy 80's hair metal riffage on that second video. Nice hair hi-lites too.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I like it. Nice cleans. The tilt back option is innovative. A 20 watt 1 X 12 combo would be more up my alley though.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Lots of guys liked the 100w 6L6 version as much or better than the el34 version. I love my 50 watter but the volume jump on channels is annoying. I'm still trying to find a tech locally that can install all concentric pots for channel one and two so it has all controls of a three channel amp. Even seperate gain and volumes would be awesome.

The clean channel on these are damn good, and I haven't needed a boost or drive pedal since owning it. Just because its EVH doesn't mean you need to only play metal through it. You can always keep your gain low.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Distortion said:


> I like it. Nice cleans. The tilt back option is innovative. A 20 watt 1 X 12 combo would be more up my alley though.


Ya, they should've went after the Mini Jubilee market, if there is one.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So do these come with a Wolfgang? 

First demo, buddy is futzing with the controls after he changes to each channel.
On the second, they cut away between each change. Wtf?

If you're going to have seperate channels, 
I'd want to set and forget and just switch with the footswitch, especially in a gigging scenario.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

https://www.long-mcquade.com/files/...mp_frt_001_nr.jpg.pagespeed.ic.u4fZa-o2qO.jpg

They have a 15 watt lunchbox head.


sulphur said:


> So do these come with a Wolfgang?
> 
> First demo, buddy is futzing with the controls after he changes to each channel.
> On the second, they cut away between each change. Wtf?
> ...



I noticed that too. If you're unaware the first 50 watt version has a volume jump between green and blue channels. At gig volume you don't notice, but for home and practice the clean channel is too quiet. Thats why they added the concentric pots and why I need to get mine modded.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I liked my 50lll but for the exact problem being described here.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

Just saw the Anderton vid for this , wow. I then thankfully got directed to the newish 15 watt. Wow also. Nice that it has separate volume and gain for each channel. Time to get rid of this Tubemeister i think


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Cool sounding amp... was talked about for at least 2 years. I used to own 2 of the 5153 6L6 50 watt amps a 2x12 and a 1x12. Gigged them for about a year or so and decided not the amp for me. This one is interesting but I cant see myself going back to EVH for any amp. Love the guitars tho!


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Is that because you picked up a Revv? I don't gig often, but have noticed the issue with too much compression. I think I lot of guys use too much gain and resonance but dont let it open up much? Seen a few bands that have it cranked through the EVH 2x12 and you can't even hear them. Thoughts?


----------

